# I just gotta say



## Missy86

Most of the posts on here are from ladies wanting a girl myself included but I do feel sorry for boys

They are so lovely and I really wouldnt trade mine for the world


----------



## lori

Sometimes I feel that way too, but then I look around at my friends who have all girls who seem very content and realize that their husbands are looking enviously at my son in his cute little hockey jersey the same way I'm looking at their daughters in their cute dresses. I think it's common to want a baby of your own gender because we somehow think we'll relate better.

But I agree, boys are awesome! My son is still very young, but I'm finding that because I don't come in with as many expectations, I'm constantly surprised by the wonderful things about raising a boy.


----------



## Missy86

I am looking forward to having 2, watching them play together and seeing the bond


----------



## lori

Missy86 said:


> I am looking forward to having 2, watching them play together and seeing the bond

Me too. When I feel really down about having two boys, I remind myself what an amazing gift it will be to my son to have a brother to grow up with. I believe that I would have been happier with a daughter, but I know that this is the best outcome from my children's perspective.


----------



## Missy86

Excatly


----------



## SabrinaKat

I love my little boy to bits, but then, I look at baby clothes and all the girl ones are SO cute -- I know, how superficial -- it's just he's my one and only and I was so looking forward to exposing my child to the books, clothes, movies, etc. that I loved as a child, but I guess, c'est la vie...........

On another good note, as a transplanted American, even tho I am a girl -- I have bought my two month old his first baseball t-shirt and baseball, so I guess I'll be the one out in the back yard playing catch..........

best wishes

I just want to say that I love my LO so much that I feel horrible wishing he was a girl...........


----------



## more babies

SabrinaKat said:


> I love my little boy to bits, but then, I look at baby clothes and all the girl ones are SO cute -- I know, how superficial -- it's just he's my one and only and I was so looking forward to exposing my child to the books, clothes, movies, etc. that I loved as a child, but I guess, c'est la vie...........
> 
> On another good note, as a transplanted American, even tho I am a girl -- I have bought my two month old his first baseball t-shirt and baseball, so I guess I'll be the one out in the back yard playing catch..........
> 
> best wishes
> 
> I just want to say that I love my LO so much that I feel horrible wishing he was a girl...........

I wanted to comment on the clothes thing.. I have two girls and honestly I look at the boys clothes and think theyre so adorable and I hope desperately to be buying them some day. So you're not alone in your superficial clothes thoughts.. I'm just opposite gender! :winkwink:


----------



## BlueHadeda

I agree, boys are really, really wonderful. Just like girls. I don't wish to change my boys' genders. Even if this unborn baby is a boy, I don't wish to change him. I'll love him with all my heart, just as I does my other 2 boys. It's more the loss of a dream, the loss of having another girl for me, that I would mourn. Not gaining another wonderful, exceptional little boy. Boys have a fierce, warm, protecting love towards their mothers. It's a very, very special feeling. I treasure that.


----------



## more babies

BlueHadeda said:


> I agree, boys are really, really wonderful. Just like girls. I don't wish to change my boys' genders. Even if this unborn baby is a boy, I don't wish to change him. I'll love him with all my heart, just as I does my other 2 boys. It's more the loss of a dream, the loss of having another girl for me, that I would mourn. Not gaining another wonderful, exceptional little boy. Boys have a fierce, warm, protecting love towards their mothers. It's a very, very special feeling. I treasure that.

I agree completely. I don't and never would wish to change my childrens gender. I couldn't imagine my life without them and it would be the same for the next child. I think you said it perfectly, though, its not the child you're upset about but it feels like a loss of the dream you wished so long to come true.


----------



## SabrinaKat

well said!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I noticed most posts were from mom's with boys wanting girls. I am haven't made my own post, but I'm in the same boat. For me it has nothing to do with not wanting my son's. I love that I have to boys, and I will love if I end up with a third boy. I simply want to experience of having a daughter ya know.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Boys are just AMAZING! Once you hold a blue bundle, all is right with the world :) x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Gd is not about not liking boys or not loving our baby boys more than the world. It's disappointment about the situation, the dream unfulfilled, the piece of the puzzle that is still missing z


----------

